# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ζευγάρια φλώρων 2014

## kostaskirki

ξεκινησα την διαλογη ζευγαριων και τα ενωσα για επανασυνδεση η και τις πρωτες τους γνωριμιες 


1. αρσενικος αρχεγονος φορεας λουτινο - θυληκο λουτινο



2.αρσενικος αχατης - θυληκο αχατης



3.αρσενικο αρχεγονο φορεας ιζαμπελ - θυληκο αχατης



4.αρσενικος ιζαμπελ - θυληκο ιζαμπελ



5.αρσενικο αρχεγονο - θυληκο αρχεγονο



και κοντευει η σειρα των καρδερινων!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Πανεμορφα ολα τους!!!!!

----------


## jk21

καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο και να ζησεις -ουμε ομορφες στιγμες σε ολα τους και στις << ομορφες >> που ακολουθουν !

----------


## mitsman

Καλη επιτυχία σου ευχομαι!!!!!

----------


## panos70

ομορφα πουλια με το καλο να τα ζευγαρωσεις

----------


## tasos-mo

Πανέμορφα όλα τους...αν ήθελες να μας δώσεις καμια πληροφορία για την εκτροφή σου(κλούβες,διατροφη , μέθοδο αναπαραγωγής κτλ  ) βλέπεις μπλέξαμε με τους καρδεριναδες..χα χα..εγώ φέτος θα ξεκινήσω με τα φλωρια..
καλή αναπαραγωγική χρόνια

----------


## kostaskirki

Τάσο τα φλωρια γενικά είναι πιο εύκολα πουλιά από τις καρδερίνες στην αναπαραγωγή και σίγουρα πιο ανθεκτικά. Ζευγαρώνουν σχετικά εύκολα ακόμα και σε 70 άρες ζευγαρωστρες του εμπορίου με μια μικρή κάλυψη της φωλιάς και όχι απαραίτητα. Οι ζευγαρωστρες οι δικές μου στις 3 πρώτες φωτογραφίες είναι ίδιο κατασκευής περίπου 90 μήκος χ 55 χ55. Οι άλλες δύο είναι του εμπορίου περίπου 80 μηκος χ 45 χ45. Στην διατροφή τους τρελενονται για ηλιόσπορο,αλλά με μέτρο.  Εγώ τούς δίνω μείγμα blattner και στην αναπαραγωγή αυγό και αυγότροφη.  Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## ninos

καλή αρχή με πολλούς και υγιής νεοσσούς  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Κωστα 

αυγοτροφη  ειδικη για ιθαγενη που εχει συνηθως επιπλεον πρωτεινη μεσω προσθηκης σκουληκιων ή αποξηραμενης γαρϊδας ή περισσοτερης πρωτεινης αυγου  ή κοινου τυπου που δινεται και σε καναρινιας; ξηρη ή σε λαδερη (patee ,morbido ) μορφη; αν θελεις μπορεις να μας  αναφερεις το σκευασμα (εκτος αν εχει ονομασια απο  e shop λιανικης ,οποτε βαζεις τον τιτλο χωρις την αναγραφη της εταιριας ) ; 



για το μιγμα blattner 

εννοεις το μιγμα της versele 

*Blattner Goldfinch*

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...=6879&pro=5129







ή καποιο απο τα μιγματα που εισαγει e shop του χωρου ως

Blattner    Μίγμα σπόρων για πυρούλες, φλώρους, σπίνους 
ή  
Blattner  Μίγμα σπόρων για καρδερίνες - siskin Extra

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημήτρη blattner δίνω από το e Shop που αναφέρεις το Μίγμα για καρδερίνες και το εμπλουτιζω με extra ηλιόσπορο. Αυτό το κάνω για ευκολία δική μου για να μην έχω διαφορετικά μίγματα για κάθε ιθαγενή. (Καρδερίνες, φλωρια και ένα ζευγάρι σπινους) αυγότροφη έδινα blattner πάλι από το ίδιο e Shop αλλά την έχω αλλάξει σε indios. Δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την blattner απλά με βολεύει η συσκευασία του 1,5 kg και η δύο έχουν πολύ μεγάλη αποδοχή στα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

αρα εφοσον τηρειται η συνθεση σταθερη απο τον παραγωγο  ,θα πρεπει να ειναι αυτη

 20% Νίζερ, Περίλλα, Σπόρος χλόης Knaul, Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος), Ζοχός, Ξεφλουδισμένο βρώμη, Λιναρόσπορος, Σπόρου σαλάτας, Σουσάμι, Σπόρος πεφκού, Μικρός μαύρος ηλιόσπορος, Παπαρούνα, Γαιδουρανκαθου κ.α.


να ξερεις ενημερωτικα ,αν δεν το εχεις δει ,οτι η πρωτεινη της indios καλυπτεται απο εντομα και απο φυτικη πρωτεινη σε υψηλη ποσοστοση (μαλλον απο σογια ) και δεν εχει αυγο

θα μπορουσες ,απο οποια απο αυτες τις συσκευασιες των δυο αυγοτροφων εχεις ,να μας μεταφερεις τα αναγραφομενα συστατικα και την ποσοτητα % πρωτεινων ,λιπαρων ; 

ειδικα του blattner δεν τα εχω διαθεσιμα .της indios νομιζω καπου ειχα απλα τα συστατικα 

το θεωρω χρησιμο ,αφου πιστευω οτι η πρωτεινη που δεχονται οι νεοσσοι τις πρωτες μερες της ζωης τους ,ειναι κατι σημαντικο στο να παρουν γρηγορα αναπτυξη και να γινουν αποδεκτοι απο θεμα φυσικης επιλογης απο τους γονιους και να μην εγκαταληφθουν 

αν θεωρησω οτι ηδη εχεις πετυχει και περυσι γεννες ,ειναι η χρησιμη η μαρτυρια σου

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημήτρη δεν γράφουν ποσοστά πρωτεΐνης και λιπαρών.  Αυτά που αναγράφουν είναι :
Αυγοτροφή Blattner για αγριοπούλια

Αυγοτροφή κατασκευασμένη για αγριοπούλια. Το προϊόν περιέχει Λυσίνη και Μεθειονινη για την γρήγορη ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών και την δημιουργία καλού πτερώματος. Περιέχει επίσης 15% έντομα και αυγά μυρμηγκιών. Παρασκευή. Μουσκεύετε την αυγοτροφη με νερό η χυμό φρούτων. Αν θέλετε να διατηρηθεί το μείγμα για μέρες, αντικαταστήστε το νερό η τον χυμό με μέλι.*

-----------------------------------
Αυγοτροφη Raggio di Sole Th Indios*

Indios Αυγοτροφη. Αυγοτροφη μαλακη λευκου χρωματος με βαση το μπισκοτο, την προσθηκη σπορων ,εντομα, αυγα μυρμηγκιων κ.α. Καταλληλο για ολα τα ιθαγενη πτηνα, spinus και καρδερινες.

Από την εποχή της προετοιμασίας μαζί με την αυγότροφη τους έχω και αυγό πάντα. Όσο για την indios Δημήτρη δεν γνώριζα ότι δεν περιέχει αυγό και πραγματικά εξεπλάγην! ! Ξανά μπαίνω σε σκέψεις. 
ΥΓ. Δημήτρη τα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα μου λέει πως είναι πλήρες και χρειάζεται διαγραφή για να δεχθείς καινούργια.

----------


## δημητρα

καλη επιτυχια

----------


## jk21

Kωστα αν τα εντομα (με δεδομενο οτι ειναι ποιοτικα και καθαρα ) καλυπτουν την αναγκη σε πρωτεινη και ανεβαζουν την τιμη της σε επαρκη επιπεδα ,δεν ειναι θεωρητικα αναγκαιο το αυγο ,αφου εντομα τρωνε στη φυση 

βεβαια προσωπικα το αυγο δινει και αλλα θρεπτικα στοιχεια εκτος απο αμινοξεα ,που πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι μπορουν να δωσουν αυτα τα εντομα 

* εχω χωρο τωρα .οκ

----------


## kostaskirki

Το αυγο το θεωρώ απαραίτητο γιατί όπως λες τους παρέχει extra συστατικά και σίγουρα πιο ποιοτικά από τα έτοιμα του εμπορίου π.χ αυγό τροφες που βέβαια και αυτές είναι αναγκαίο κακό. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να παρέχουμε ότι και η φύση(στο μέτρο το δυνατόν βέβαια) αλλά υποκατάστατα της. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους παιδιά και καλές αναπαραγωγες σε όλους.

----------


## geo_ilion

κωστα τα πουλακια σου ειναι πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## stam64

καλή επιτυχία Κωστή, να είσαι καλά φίλε ! !

----------


## Bullseye

Καλή επιτυχία Κωστή! Μέχρι τα μέσα του μήνα θα εννώσω κι εγώ και ο Θεός βοηθός :Happy0045:

----------


## kostaskirki

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες.  Να πω ότι βρήκα τα ποσοστά στην indios και είναι πρωτεΐνη 17% και λιπαρά 14 %.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν βοηθουσε και το αυγο που εδινες με την blattner ή ειχε υψηλοτερη πρωτεινη ,αλλα αν μεινεις σε αυτη την επιλογη ,ειτε θα πρεπει το αυγο να ειναι πληρως αποδεκτο και αυτο (υποθετω πως ειναι ) ,ειτε θα πρεπει με καποιον αλλο τροπο να ενισχυθει ,γιατι απο μονη της με 17 % μονο ,οσο μια για καναρινια ,μου φαινεται χαμηλη

----------


## antonisveria

ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφα,μπραβο και με πολλα μικρα......

----------


## nikos st

Καλη επιτυχία σου ευχομαι.
Ειναι ολα πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## e2014

ευχομαι κι εγω καλη επιτυχια κι ολα να πανε κατ ευχην!!!! τελικα ειναι πολυ ομορφα πουλακια κι αυτα,δεν ειχα δει ποτε και αξιζει να εχει λκανεις καποιο και αυτου του ειδους!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα καμαρωνεις!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Σήμερα μετά το τρίτο αυγό κάτσαμε κιόλας.  Είναι η πρώτη φωλιά από τα ζευγάρια μου και ετοιμάζει και άλλο ζευγάρι αλλά ο καιρός μας τα χάλασε πάλι! !

----------


## kostaskirki

Σημερα σκασανε μύτη τα πουλακια του ζευγαριού και όπως φαίνεται καλό ταϊσμένα! !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Κωστα. 

Υπεροχα νεα!! με το καλο να κλαρωσουν!!!

----------


## makis97

Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## makis97

Ξέχασα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα Κωστα !!! η χαρα σου χαρα μας !!!!!

----------


## giannis.kirp.

Να τα εκατοστίσεις τα μικρά σου!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## ninos

Γρήγορα να τα δεις και στο κλαρί  :Happy:

----------


## kostaskirki

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά! ! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους! !

----------


## johnakos32

Υπεροχα ! Και μικρα ταισμενα απο πρωτη μερα ? Μπραβοοοοοοο!

----------


## tasos-mo

Με το καλό και τα αλλα ζευγάρια σου,να πάρουν σειρά..

----------


## Bullseye

Κωστή από τους αχάτες είναι? Με το καλό στο κλαρί!! Και στα επόμενα με το καλό!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ναι Αντρέα.  Απο τους αχατες είναι!  Αν ολα πανε καλά περιμένω και απο την λουτινο αύριο να σκασουν τα μικρά!

----------


## tasos-mo

Ωραία τα νέα σου Κώστα γιατί εμείς εδώ πάνω είμαστε για κλάματα.σήμερα σαν να είδα και έναν αρχέγονο αρσενικό του '13 νωχελικο και ελαφρως φουσκωμένο,κατευθείαν πιάσιμο και έλεγχο.δεν είδα κάτι ανησυχητικό,αλλα καλού κακού έβαλα το μίγμα με τα βότανα και μηλοξυδο στην ποτηστρα.Αυτή η βροχή-υγρασία είναι τρέλα.
Οπότε θα ξεχνιόμαστε με τις επιτυχίες σας...

----------


## kostaskirki

Μεγαλωνουμε γρηγορα και σταθερα και λιγο λιγο περνουμε το χρωμα μας!!
Το τεταρτο ειναι καπου απο κατω και δεν φαινεται το ατιμο!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Κωστα. 

Αυτα ειναι! με το καλο!!! να σου κλαρωσουν.

----------


## kostaskirki

Αλλη μια καινούργια τετράδα από φλωρακια! !

----------


## jk21

απο ποιο ζευγαρι ειναι αυτα Κωστα;

Να σου ζησουν !!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημήτρη η θηλυκια είναι αχατινα απο το 3 ζευγάρι αλλά ο αρσενικός είναι άλλος και είναι αχατης φορέας ιζαμπελ.

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι!! 

Καλη συνεχεια!!! Κωστα.

----------


## antonispahn

Με το καλο να κλαρωσουν ολα

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη συνεχεια κωστα με το καλο και στο κλαρι τα μικρουλια

----------


## thanos52

Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## wild15

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Κωστα κανενα νεο πως πανε τα φλωρακια σου...(βασικα και καμια φωτο να εβαζες για να γουσταρουμε τωρα που μεγαλωνουν,οχι δεν θα λεγαμε) :winky:

----------


## kostaskirki

Απο την πρωτη τετραδα εχουμε εν ζωη 3 πουλακια που κοντευουν να απογαλακτιστουν. Το ενα καθως πηγα να βαλω αυγοτροφη χωρις να καταλαβω το ποτε μου βγηκε απο την ζευγαρωστρα και το αρπαξε το γατι μου σε χρονο dt. Δυστηχως η λαλακια ειναι ανικητη που λενε! 
Η αλλη τετραδα παει μια χαρα. Θα δειξει η συνεχεια βεβαια.
Αλλη μια φωλια ετοιμαζετε απο αλλο ζευγαρι.
Απο την λουτινο ειχα δυστηχως νεκρους νεοσσους στα αυγα!
 Ας ελπισουμε για καλυτερη συνεχεια!

----------


## johnakos32

Λυπαμαι για το μικρο δεν καταφερες να του το παρεις ε?
Να σου ζησουν τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## jk21

Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστη !

*οσο ειναι δυνατον* ,δες το θεμα απο την ελαχιστα θετικη πλευρα του  ... δεν πεθανε ,δεν το σκοτωσε ανθρωπος για πλακα ,αλλα εγινε τροφη για αλλο ζωο ... τροφικη αλυσιδα !

----------


## ninos

Να τα χαίρεσαι.. Οι "κακές στιγμές" εμφανίζονται σε όλους και γίνονται άθελα μας. Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω και προχωρούμε !!  :Happy:

----------


## tasos-mo

Κωστα πιστευω να ειναι η τελευταια απωλεια,τουλαχιστον για φετος...
Πιστευω σε σενα γερα για τα λουτινο...ειναι πανεμορφα....

----------


## kostaskirki

Λοιπον εχουμε 6 απογαλακτισμενα φλωρακια (2 ιζαμπελ,4 αχατακια) μια φωλια που εσκασαν μυτη σημερα αχατακια, μια πενταδα απο αρχεγονα που θα σκασουν σε 2_3 μερες και εχουμε αυγα και απο την λουτινο! Αντε να δουμε....

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστα !! καλη συνεχεια !!

----------


## panos70

Κωστα πανεμορφα να τα χαιρεσαι και παντα τετοια

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ ομορφα μπραβο.

----------


## amastro

Αν νομίζεις ότι θα τη βγάλεις καθαρή μόνο με αυτή τη φωτογραφία, είσαι γελασμένος.
Εδώ μιλάμε για πολύ ομορφιά. Μην είσαι "τσιγκούνης".

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφα!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

> Αν νομίζεις ότι θα τη βγάλεις καθαρή μόνο με αυτή τη φωτογραφία, είσαι γελασμένος.
> Εδώ μιλάμε για πολύ ομορφιά. Μην είσαι "τσιγκούνης".


Ανδρεα σε λιγες μερες θα εχει κι αλλες φωτο! Υπομονη.... :Jumping0046:

----------


## johnakos32

Υπέροχα φλώρακια!  Καλές πτήσεις να έχουν!

----------


## antoninio

...μπραβο Κωστα..ο φλωρος αλλα και η καρδερινα ειναι για μενα ισως η καλυτερες εκτροφες ιθαγενων...μακαρι να μπορουσαμε και εμεις ..καλη συνεχεια να εχεις..

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο κωστα με το καλο και το λουτινακι καλη συνεχεια

----------


## kostaskirki

Και οι καινούργιοι νεοσσοι απο αχατες και αρχέγονα! !
Υπηρξαν δυστυχώς και νεκρά έμβρυα στα αυγά μιας και οι καταιγίδες εκείνες τις μέρες είχαν την τιμητική τους! !

----------


## johnakos32

Yπεροχα Κωστα ! 
Με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν !

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο να τα δουμε στο κλαρι Κωστα !!!

----------


## antonisveria

ολα υπεροχα με το καλο να τα δουμε στο κλαρι

----------


## tasos-mo

Καλοκλαροτα όλα Κώστα...με τα αυγά από τα λουτινο τι έγινε..κανένα νέο.;

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο !! Ειναι και ταϊσμενα από ότι βλέπω  :Happy:

----------


## kostaskirki

> Καλοκλαροτα όλα Κώστα...με τα αυγά από τα λουτινο τι έγινε..κανένα νέο.;


Στην λουτινο αναμένω. ...
Δεν εχω κάνει ούτε ωοσκοπηση.

----------


## Steliosan

Μια ομορφια... :Love0001:

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο σου κωστα με το καλο και στο κλαρι τα μικρα 
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## kostaskirki

Μεγάλωσε και η δεύτερη παρτίδα φλωριων! !







και στην τελευταία πατάμε πανω στο 2 μερων μικρότερο αδελφάκι του! !

----------


## jk21

ειναι ετοιμος για την εξοδο ο μπομπιρας και θελει να μας το δειξει !!!

καλη συνεχεια !!!

----------


## amastro

Φανταστικά πουλάκια Κώστα.
Να τα χαίρεσαι τα φλώρια σου.

----------


## geo_ilion

απλα πανεμορφα κωστα να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφα Κώστα !!!! Καλή συνέχεια  :Happy:

----------


## kostaskirki

Η τελευταία γέννα πλέον από τα φλωρια! !
Και του χρόνου με υγεία για όλους! !

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή συνέχεια Κώστα !!! 

του χρόνου (πρώτο ο Θεός) σίγουρα καλύτερα !!!

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο στο κλαρι  !!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Ωραια Κωστα, εφοσον σφυριξες την ληξη,δεν νομιζω να πιστευεις οτι τελειωσες με τις φωτο... εγω περιμενω τωρα φωτο με της κλουβες πτησεις των νεοσσων....θα γινεται μακελειο....μου πεφτεις λιγο μακρυα για να τα θαυμασω απο κοντα οποτε φωτο...να εισαι καλα...καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## johnakos32

Με το καλό να κλαρώσουν και αυτά!  
Και του χρόνου λοιπόν!

----------


## kostaskirki

Τα μικρά λίγο φοβισμενα και μόλις 3 μέρες εκτός φωλιάς αλλά ο μπαμπάς τον χαβά του! !

----------


## johnakos32

Xαμος απο φωνες γινεται απο πισω  :Happy: 
Πανεμορφα τα φλωρακια με το καλο να ντυθουν..

----------

